# Beware of Property Liens and Asset Forfeitures



## MeAgain (Jan 3, 2019)

Seems that unsecured is a falsehood that fool people into thinking if they have medical emergency and it forces them to go Bankrupt on credit cards etc.. A credit card company can still put a lien on their homes and all other personal property they have.
  An 84 YO woman is just one out of many this is happening to. 
   A credit card dept she bankrupted on over a decade ago put her in the street. Interest built up all the years without her even knowing she had this dept. 
  This is another of the many hidden laws to look out for.
  Asset Forfeiture is now since last year is another one. LEO can pull you over and take your cash and even debit card now with ERAD without any warrant,trial or conviction.


----------



## MeAgain (Jan 3, 2019)

<a href="https://youtu.be/plms3j4UMSE" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">



https://youtu.be/plms3j4UMSE

https://youtu.be/yFxeTwNn0gY


----------

